

What If You're Not CEO Material? - bedris
http://www.inc.com/david-cohen/what-if-youre-not-ceo-material.html

======
ifearthenight
Glad to see someone writing about this. Touches on the (sensitive) issue that
"tech" people don't often value what "business" people can do (and they
can't). Vice versa is obviously true as well but an already commonly discussed
topic on HN.

